# The Necron Tomb Stalker and You!



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

So I was looking at some forge world stuff. Mind you, I've never bought anything from there but I've got my eye on the Necron Tomb Stalker. I was wondering how valuable is it to a necron army (assuming it's allowed to be played in a normal 40k game). Is it worth incorporating into my army or will it just be a rather awesome model?


----------



## TDbehr (Jul 17, 2012)

it all depends on what you want it to do, and what kind of army your deploying. Against certain races/weapons (DE/Snipers) its great as they can only wound it on a 6 with most of heir weapons.

in a shooty-shooty army, it has no place except for a backfield terror (much more than just a harrassment lol) but in a CC oriented force it is abeast when combined with anything or even left on its own!


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

It is a legal model in standard 40K games. Never used it myself, but I can assume that its about on level as a DE Talos in terms of strength and toughness.

Not sure how well it fares in the new edition though.


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

TDbehr said:


> it all depends on what you want it to do, and what kind of army your deploying. Against certain races/weapons (DE/Snipers) its great as they can only wound it on a 6 with most of heir weapons.
> 
> in a shooty-shooty army, it has no place except for a backfield terror (much more than just a harrassment lol) but in a CC oriented force it is abeast when combined with anything or even left on its own!


It definitely seems like a beast for CC and gives some extra punch in an area that necrons usually lack in. As you say they other benefit is it negating the effects of poisoned weapons, snipers, etc. This definitely has me considering taking it.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

It is a Monsterous Creature and is about as fast a C'Tan in CC, so it is a force to be reckoned with. The biggest problem is that its a heavy support choice, a slot that is usually filled with Annihilation Barges or Spyders. And if I recall, it is a bit pricy.


----------

